# Hudy Tech Comm lathe Pics



## mxracer23 (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone have a picture of a Hudy Tech Comm lathe with a carbide bit installed that they can post so I can make sure that I have mine setup correctly. It would be a huge help I am loosing faith in my lathe quickly.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

First, we need to know exactly which lathe you have. Click this link and figure out which lathe you have. 

http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/products/product_main.php?kategoria=61

Then, click the link for your lathe on the hudy website. That will take you to a page that has an FAQ,downloads, directions etc etc....I suggest reading the FAQ or the directions for your particular lathe...


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Don't loose faith in your lathe. If you have the instructions follow them exactly. But the tip will face downward.and to the left. You have to make sure you have your motor running proper direction, where when the armature is turning, the comm,it is coming up into the tip of the bit. You will cut from right to left.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i will try and take a pic of mine this afternoon.

what type of problem are you having ?


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

I have that same lathe/bit. What problems are you having?? I'll try to help any way I can. Don


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i have a diamond bit, but the carbide should be setup pointed in the same direction.


----------



## mxracer23 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I had a changce to work on it yeasterday and it turns out that I had the bit in the wrong way. Once I turned it around, it cuts perfect. Thanks again for the help and pics!
Mark


----------

